# Unimog plow fleet (Ok, so it's only 2 trucks)



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Just brought my U-1300L (red) back from Cape Cod to get ready for this weekends storm. The other is a 406 with backhoe (and dozer blade in summer). Frink on the U-1300L and Fisher on the 406. Both 10'.


----------



## sbrem (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool! I would love to have a Mog

Stephen


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i took a wrong turn to one account and stumbled upon a unimog. went and drove by it again today and boy do they look like they would be fun to drive.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Knock on wood my 1300L worked real well. The Town of Cumberland had me on call to work with Fire, Police, and Rescue in case they couldn't make it to any calls. To stay awake I plowed the above stations because the town workers didn't have the time. Spent 36 hours straight before I could stop. The pic shows cleanup after the 6" storm the 1/26/05.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

This is after the big storm Sunday.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Chris,
Those are awesome trucks. There is a guy right down the street from me his name is Harry he has alot of them (some old and some new) everytime I see the guy he says when are you getting a real truck? Love the Mogs


Jason


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice Mogs. Having 2 is better than having none at all. I bet they will push quite a bit of snow as well.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

I Drool over Mogs, especially the old ones with seven someodd gear shifts.
How many in yours? How many PTO's ?

Sweeeeet
:bluebounc


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

*Unimog history, more than you wanted to know.*



> especially the old ones with seven someodd gear shifts.





> I bet they will push quite a bit of snow as well.





> There is a guy right down the street from me his name is Harry


I switched to plowing with a Mog 6 years ago because the 406 model has a 93" wheelbase and out turns a CJ-7 while pushing a 10' blade. I'm real impressed with how well it pushes.

There are two guys in New York and one former dealer that have Mogs as well. Bob Tall in Montrose, Rt9 (can't miss him) and across the river there's Unimog Joe who is also a Schmidt (plow / blower) dealer. Ralph Herman is a municipal equipment dealer (I believe).

Shifters and PTOs? 
The 1940 to 1950s series, 2010, 401, 402, 411, all had diesels 25 to 38hp and 6 forward 2 reverse speeds. Some were outfitted with front and or rear PTOs and hydraulics. Some as AG tractors and others for towing.

In 1954 the French army was looking for a troop truck and the gas engined 404 was born. It uses the same engine as the 220 sedan and has a 6 forward 2 reverse trans. Some had front or rear PTO (fire trucks). No hydraulics. Also the only model Unimog to have a gas engine, all others were diesel. About 62,000 model 404s were built. Lots of these are in the US now with collectors and off road enthusiasts. (see my avatar)

In the 60s the 421, 403, 413, 406, 416 came about and offered power steering and air over hydrulic brakes. They could be stripped or fully optioned as municipal or farm tractors. The US Army uses the last version of the 406 (called a 419) in their SEE - Small Emplacement Excavator and HMMH - High Mobility Material Handler and are still in service today. My 406 is the German Bundeswehr version of the SEE but in place of the front end loader it came with a dozer blade.

In 1975 they came out with the SBU (abreviation for something German) series and it had a much more square cab as you can see in the red truck above. These came in many varriations, 130hp no turbo, and 125hp to 168hp with turbo and up to 240hp turbo / intercooled. 8, 16, or 24 speeds and up to 12 speeds reverse. Front, center, rear 2 speed PTOs, single or double clutch, up to 8 front / rear hydraulics (4 cells). 3 way dumps, AG or minicipal equipped.

Today you're starting to see the new UGN model or U-500 being sold by Freightliner in the US. (Freightliner is owned by Daimler Chrysler). Pricing seems to hover around $125,000. for commonly found optioned trucks.

There is an incredible amount of implements that can be mounted on a Unimog including most AG equipment run on a farm tractor. It will be interesting to see if the concept of having ONE truck to do more than ONE job will take off here in the US. It's a concept that has been embraced by the Europeans since WWII.

Off my soapbox.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice looking rigs. How was the Cape when you were there? Have a brother living in Hyannis. He said when they are still trying to deal with some of the snow from the last storm.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> How was the Cape when you were there? Have a brother living in Hyannis. He said when they are still trying to deal with some of the snow from the last storm.


Roads were pretty narrow when I went back last Tuesday. I keep truck inventory at Maple Park Campground in Wareham and they were useing a backhoe and rubber tired loader to dig out. They got more snow on top of the big storm too. More than we got in RI.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Very nice trucks!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have wanted an unimog for years. I actutaully have two. But both are toy models. But both do have snow plows. They make the best plow trucks. If I could find a nice used unimog with a snow plow and a dumb bed cheap I would get that over a my new F-450 I am planning to buy. 

I showed my girlfriend a 4 door model and told her thats what I was buy her that if she wanted an suv. I have never seen a girl say "I want one" faster in my life. She wanted a snow plow on it too. Now what guy wouldn't want that? We really need to get some more snow so I can put something on her left hand. payup


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> I have never seen a girl say "I want one" faster in my life. She wanted a snow plow on it too. Now what guy wouldn't want that?


You can't let her get away!

My wife mentioned the other day that I really need to find a larger antique truck so we can haul or camper with it. Ok sweetie, if you insist. She already drives my 66' 3/4 ton loaded with other toys to take to the truck shows. God, I love that woman!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow I was awake when I wrote my last post. Plowed all day and then couldn't sleep because of all the coffee I drank. Note to self don't type on plow site at 3:41 am.

let me reword that. 
"I have wanted an unimog for years. I actually own two. But both are toy models. But both do have snow plows. They do make the best plow trucks. If I could find a nice used unimog with a snow plow and a dumb bed cheap. I would get that over a my new F-450 I am planning to buy.

I showed my girlfriend a 4 door cab model and told her thats what I would buy her, if she wanted an suv. I have never seen a girl say "I want one" faster in my life. She wanted a snow plow on it too. Now what guy wouldn't want that? We really need to get some more snow so I can put something on her left hand. payup  "

WFD44 She won't get away. Trust me. She told me I was allowed to shoot her if she ever left. She also knows how to operate a Cat D4 cable dozer. Her she is on my buddy's machine.


----------



## doug96 (Mar 2, 2005)

those are to cool just sooo damn sweet what is the aprox price of those years ,how hard is getting parts?


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> what is the aprox price of those years ,how hard is getting parts?


Hi Doug,

Parts are available here in the States. They cost about the same as parts for a Freightliner, Mack etc. There's a network of dealers accross the US and I get most of mine from Germany UPS 3 day or by container.

You can get an idea on pricing from my web site (signature).


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok now for the big mog question. What is the origin of the Silver/Black/Red SUV Mog? That thing is too cool  . It makes a Hummer look wimpy in comparison. What is the price tag on that baby? payup


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> Ok now for the big mog question. What is the origin of the Silver/Black/Red SUV Mog? That thing is too cool . It makes a Hummer look wimpy in comparison. What is the price tag on that baby?


The "Pacemog" was a former flugzeugeschleper (sp) (German Air Craft Tug) 
on a 406 chassis and 4 door cab. A dealer in Gaggenau, Germany, the home of all things Unimog, decided to build something special for the 50th anniversary. They cut the back of the cab off, took a second doka (short for doppelkabine) cab, cut it and glued the back half on the front half of the original.

The pic was taken in Germany. After the 50th celebration it was put up for sale, a friend of mine saw it and decided he had to have it. I imported it about 2 years ago and it has passed to his son who lives in NH. It sold for over $25,000. It's a one of a kind. (the tires are 405/70R 20 speed 55mph rated AG tread tires)


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

I like this Doka better.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Ground clearance?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

unimogr said:


> Ground clearance?


a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Early sunrise 3/13 after the never ending storm.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey Unimogr,

Are you the dude whose brother owns Century Drywall in Lincoln?

Allagash


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> Are you the dude whose brother owns Century Drywall in Lincoln?


That's me....


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

unimogr said:


> That's me....


My father worked for Century and just retired last October. He did a lot of work in your brother's home (finish carpentry) before he left. He told me all about you and your Unimog business. They are impressive machines. I've got a measly 1974 Jeep CJ5 with a lift, V8, fiberglass body, and 34" Super Swampers. Someday I'll step up to a real off road vehicle....a Unimog...!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> I've got a measly 1974 Jeep CJ5 with a lift, V8, fiberglass body, and 34" Super Swampers.


Hi Allagash,

You should check out www.newjo.org

It's a Jeep and Willys club into restoration and 4 wheeling mainly in the southern NH area. Real good group that's family oriented.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is one in Maine ready for your Fleet*



unimogr said:


> Just brought my U-1300L (red) back from Cape Cod to get ready for this weekends storm. The other is a 406 with backhoe (and dozer blade in summer). Frink on the U-1300L and Fisher on the 406. Both 10'.


 Hello,Here is a nice little mog with 1,200 orig hours forsale in Maine.Has dump and blower.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

that ting is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :redbounce


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Now those are snowplows..


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*The Ultimate 4x4*

Damn...those are super cool!! I GOT to get one!! [someday ]


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*how*

how sad is this??

:crying:


----------



## MogPower (Dec 16, 2005)

*Plow for 406?*

Is there a particular brand of snow plow best suited for a Unimog 406? 
Also, where can I get a mount for the front?
It looks like the picture below.
It has the standard bumper on it and I'd like to attach a plow around that. Something I can remove completely during the summer months.
I'm thinking about a 7-10' plow. Nothing too large.
I don't want to draw attention to myself on the road. <haha>. 
Thanks.:waving:


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

ClaytonR said:


> how sad is this??
> 
> :crying:


Where is that?


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> Is there a particular brand of snow plow best suited for a Unimog 406?
> Also, where can I get a mount for the front?
> It looks like the picture below.
> It has the standard bumper on it and I'd like to attach a plow around that. Something I can remove completely during the summer months.
> ...


Hi Mogpower,

Sorry it took so long to answer. Based on the picture of your 406 you have a former 406 aircraft tug with the torque converter. You need to be very careful of running under 1800 rpms or so for extended periods due to the inherent slippage which can cause overheating. Over 1800 rpms the converter locks up and overheating isn't a problem. (Got all this from the famous Jack Russell)

I've used Fisher, Schmidt, Frink and Assaloni plows. You can basically use any brand you wish. I'd suggest 9' to 10' blade. You will need counterweight. If you still have the 2 rear Bundeswehr weights on back you're all set. I use 2 of those on my 1300L. (3800#)

I have front mount plates (frontanbauplatte) in stock and they bolt / pin in place. This would allow easy installation of your plow similar to a minute mount.

Re: Attracting attention? Are you kidding? When I go to home Depot (or anywhere) I park in a non populated area and run like hell. Otherwise you get the 50 questions. My favorite is "is it 4 wheel drive???" I usually answer with "I don't know, it's my wifes, you'll have to ask her".....


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

```
Originally Posted by ClaytonR
how sad is this??

Where is that?
```
If I were to guess it's at Alfers GmbH in Germany. They supposedly have something like 600 404 radio command box mogs in their stock.

There's also a dealer just outside France selling a large number of former French 404s.

If you're interested in 404s the BEST ones are the Swiss military's units. They were stored inside all their lives and are in great condition.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

You wouldn't happen to know where I could find a set of 404 axles would you? I'm thinking about taking a new direction with my current wheeling rig.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Unimogr,

I find your Unimogs very interesting! 

Can you help me justify a newer Unimog? I have been in contact with a Unimog attachment dealer that sells the Assaloni plows, spreaders and the front end mounted loader.

Have you ever used a front end mounted loader/bucket? I am trying to find out if the Assaloni loader can be converted to accept Bobcat style attachments? If they can accept the Bobcat quick-tach plate attachments, than I can begin my justification process to own one of these tremendous vehicles. 

My plan would be to stage multiple snow pushers (10'-14') at various snow removal sites so I can basically eliminate the need to lease multiple wheel loaders but instead use my Unimog! What do you think?

Have you ever used or seen a roll off/hook lift setup on a Unimog?

I know............... alot of questions, but it seems like you are the one with some actual experience related answers.

Thanks in advance - Joe


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

I dont know what kind of newer mog you want to get. But you might keep this in mind. New mogs run over $200,000. As for using skid steer attatchment skid steer arent big enoungh.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Yes........... $200K is ALOT of money. (period)

We have to step through the process in order of equipment that can be utilized, or more importantly, saved with the use of a single Unimog.

Plan would call for (1)U500 Unimog (properly equipped???)

Plan would utilize the following attachments: 1). Roll off/hook lift body with 1 dumper, 2 equipment flat beds and one salt spreader(v box or under tailgate on a stainless dumper)
2). Assaloni front end loader with (a possible)Bobcat style quick tach plate to accept any all skid steer attachments.

With this vehicle and said attachments I could stage 2 or 3 (10'-14') snow pushers at locations of choice, have a full 4-8 yards of salt to spread and go to work! By my estimate, this setup alone would eliminate a wheel loader(60-80K)+operator, skid steer(25K)+operator, 4x4 plow truck(25K)+operator, flat bed trailer(2K) to haul the skid steer or lo-boy style trailer($??) to move the wheel loader and possibly another truck for dedicated salt spreading(15K)only+operator. If my estimates are correct, this plan may eliminate(as a minimum) $112,000 in un-necessary assets, not to mention eliminating 4 seasonal operators at $25/hr+.

I have not priced out a new Unimog yet to include my attachments of choice. Only once I have the factual purchase data can I then project my possible return on investment.

Please be sure to add a response to this scenario. Your input is greatly appreciated!

Thanks - Joe


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*1968 Mog I saw for-sale in VT.Project*

1968 Mercedes Unimog - $4,950 Back to search results

Type 411. 4cyl diesel. Not running, needs repairs great project for original restoration/biodeisel. 3 way dump, front/rear PTO, 3pnt. hitch. Legendary traction, agility! More info/photos by email: [email protected]

Date posted: 6/18/2006 5:18:10 PM

Contact Information

Andrew Smith
Bellows Falls, VT
Phone: (802) 254-9459


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Oshgosh thats right up the road from me. Wish I had the cash.

Chicagosnow if you can afford them I would go for it. They do have a million and one uses. They also have 10 year financing.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*They are great Rigs*

I'll have one one of these days....
A buddy of mine did services on six Nato Mogs before they went For-sale a bunch of years ago down in Essex Ma, they where all from the 60's with gas engines and I think 6 speeds???.I got to drive a couple of those,Man would those things go up a grade...If you put the front wheels against something and throttled up it would drive right up it and over....I've owned Jeeps and Landcruisers,4x4 of all types....The Unimogs made them all look silly!!!!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Oshkosh said:


> I'll have one one of these days....
> QUOTE]
> So will I. Just need that extra cash to be able to say look here wife I am getting one.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> You wouldn't happen to know where I could find a set of 404 axles would you? I'm thinking about taking a new direction with my current wheeling rig.


Hi Johnny U,

Sorry, I haven't checked this site lately.

Mog 404 axles are available as crated rebuilds but I don't have any in stock. I do plan on a container soon and can bring some in. (second request today) Let me know if your still interested.



> Can you help me justify a newer Unimog? I have been in contact with a Unimog attachment dealer that sells the Assaloni plows, spreaders and the front end mounted loader.


Hi Joe,

Oh, you spoke to Gardi from Mog Implements LLC? I'll try and post a pic of him in the drivers seat of a U500 we delivered a snow cutter for.

I'm not a big fan of the front loaders but I do use a dozer blade on mine. Long before Bob Cat came up with their quick attach method the Unimog had their DIN front mount plate. It's a standard system to allow for many implements to be used just like the skid steer system. The skid steer's attachments would be too small for use on a mog aside from maybe a 970s that could be used on a 406.

Pushers should work well with enough counter weight. Pic shows a U1450 going to an Italian airport w/ an 18' plow. 








I've seen pricing start around $125m and go up from there. Gardi can find you a good dealer to work with.

There have been many larger Mogs set up with hook lifts, most in the fire service. Beam Truck Body in Woonsocket, RI would be a good place to get info.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> Plan would utilize the following attachments: 1). Roll off/hook lift body with 1 dumper, 2 equipment flat beds and one salt spreader(v box or under tailgate on a stainless dumper)
> 2). Assaloni front end loader with (a possible)Bobcat style quick tach plate to accept any all skid steer attachments.


Hi Joe,

Keep in mind the bed is set up similar to the universal front mount. It's a flat bed w/ optional "tipper" cylinder that dumps the bed 3 ways. It has pins you pull and different implements can be installed. Sanders, bucket lifts, boom mowers, excavators etc....
Even expedition campers for your vacation.

To see where you can go and who you can hang out w/ check out this site: http://www.billcaid.com/2006/CalicoMogFest20061019/CalicoMogFest200610.html

Be warned: Mogs are a disease.....


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello Chris,

Thanks for the information!

It's funny you should bring this up, Dan Brunner (Sales Manager) with Unimog North America just called me again today in regard to meeting possibly tomorrow about a Unimog.

Any particular questions I can bring up? I have already met with Dan one time before, earlier this summer and viewed the informational DVD on the Unimog. 

It is ONE impressive machine!!

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

unimogr said:


> Hi Johnny U,
> 
> Sorry, I haven't checked this site lately.
> 
> ...


Hey, you prepping your trucks for winter yet? I'll keep my eyes open this season for your Mogs in RI. I hope to get some serious storms!!!payup


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are some serious machines. I want one!!!!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

This is a pic of the U500 with new Assaloni snow cutter in Mass. Gardi is in the drivers seat. (truck is missing it's hood)


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Oshkosh said:


> 1968 Mercedes Unimog - $4,950 Back to search results
> 
> Type 411. 4cyl diesel. Not running, needs repairs great project for original restoration/biodeisel. 3 way dump, front/rear PTO, 3pnt. hitch. Legendary traction, agility! More info/photos by email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


I think there is one similar to that across from Chapel Tractor in Milford. I go by it ever weekend and drool!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> I think there is one similar to that across from Chapel Tractor in Milford. I go by it ever weekend and drool!


What are you doing in the area? I live right next to it...
James


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Getting on Route 101 from 13 on my way to Epping. It is actually quicker to go that way from me than going to 93.


----------



## coloradosnow (Sep 25, 2006)

what kind of gas mileage do you get driving around?


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

unimogr said:


> This is a pic of the U500 with new Assaloni snow cutter in Mass. Gardi is in the drivers seat. (truck is missing it's hood)


Wow, thats just sweet. I wish i could justify one of these. But then it would prolly beome my new wheeling rig instead of plowing


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> I think there is one similar to that across from Chapel Tractor in Milford. I go by it ever weekend and drool!


Hi FTO,

Chappell has a 406 for sale that I'm supposed to stop and look at. The 406 is much heavier than a 411 and has p/s, air over hydraulic brakes, and a more comfortable cab. It'll push a 10' plow easily. The top speed w/ 12.5 tires is 46 mph or 50 w/ 14.5s. Top speed on a 411 is about 38 mph.

The new U500 will run at 70 and you can get the optional vario drive where the driver controls slide to either side of the cab.

My U1300L will cruise at 62 and it gets 2 mpg better than my F450 diesel. (which doesn't say much). About 13 mpg vs. 11. I'm almost ready for plowing. Just need to paint my S-3 snowblower and new wiper blades on the Mog.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It looks pretty good. I'm going to stop and just lokmat it one of these days. I know I will want it even more when I stop, so I have been trying hard to just keep driving by it. Do you know what they are looking to get for it? Just curious.


----------

